# 2015 GMC Sierra and Silverado



## alphaman (Jun 3, 2011)

How is the new body style and engine holding up? How's the towing with the 355hp. 

Let's here it


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Probably will be a little early to see how everything is gonna hold up. I will say this, the interior is plush and way nicer than my '13, the ride is smooth and quiet. This was riding in a 1/2 ton Z-71, all it needs is a Baby Duramax and I would go trade tomorrow.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Mine is ok*

I just did my 1st tow with it to the ranch and am happy with it towed just fine , but it does squat some even with medium load , no load ride is great , lots of get up and go , but is defiantly a medium duty truck


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

My parents have one less than 60 days been in the shop 41 of those days. It keeps dying, then stumbling, then running fine. Only code is misfire on 2 and 4 cyl, and O2 code. Dealer can't figure it out!!!!!!! I'm a Chevy person but only Duramax I will buy.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone running a 14/15 Sierra/Silverado 1500? Thinking of downsizing from a 2500 Cummins and wondering how well these trucks tow moderate sized loads. I love having the pulling power of my Cummins I just don't tow large loads often enough to justify the diesel and would like something a little smoother riding. I would be towing a 24' bay boat on a regular basis, a Polaris Ranger back and forth to the hill country during deer season, and a 30' travel trailer maybe twice a year.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

I've got a 2014 GMC w/5.3 and love it. Great mileage for a V8, great ride, very quiet. I tow a 6K lb enclosed trailer and it get's around 13 mpg towing the trailer with plenty of power. So far so good, has almost 20K miles and no problems.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

rglide09 said:


> I've got a 2014 GMC w/5.3 and love it. Great mileage for a V8, great ride, very quiet. I tow a 6K lb enclosed trailer and it get's around 13 mpg towing the trailer with plenty of power. So far so good, has almost 20K miles and no problems.


What kind of mileage are you seeing?


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

city driving 18, highway 22 not towing anything.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I traded a 2013 Sierra SLE Ext Cab 5.3 for a 2015 Silverado LTZ Crew Cab with 355 H.P. and runs much better. Have not put many miles yet but computer says 19.6 in town. Have not towed yet but 6 speed very smooth. Much better finish in and out and much better ride. A very food upgrade.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

We just did power steps on one that has had two tanks of fuel ran through it , 2015 2500 crew cab with the gas engine 4x2 and was a little shocked when I moved it in to the shop. It said 9 mpg average on the dash. It did have lots of room inside the engine compartment though!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## chimchim (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a 2014 Sierra 4x4 with the 5.3. Towed my 19 foot Shoalwater to the coast a couple of times with it so far and it tows really well. Towed a flatbed with 5,000 lbs of stone and sand a while back and it was working hard but never an issue accelerating or holding speed even in some pretty hilly areas. One type of driving I would recommend is slow speed, stop and go type driving. It's pretty quick to upshift, slow to downshift and throttle response is slow in slow driving conditions. On the highway and towing though it's great.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My 2014 has 16k miles on it, since new it has averaged 17.8 mpg, and i have a seriously heavy foot. It has tons more power than the '13 I traded in. Great riding truck, very pleased so far.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I have a 2014 Sierra 4x4 with the 5.3. Tows my 22' Baystealth just fine. I did put air bags on the rear to keep it from sagging too much when I'm loaded. Gets 13 towing, 16 city and 22 on the highway. Previous truck was a '01 2500HD 4x4 with the 6.0 gas. 9mpg towing, 11 city and 13 highway. I miss towing with the HD but sure like the fuel economy of the new truck.


----------

